# Library Spotlight - LA Modern Percussion



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 23, 2019)

Check it out here: https://www.audioollie.com/lamodernpercussion


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 23, 2019)

Great review. I love this library. Sooooo deep ! Thanks.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 23, 2019)

@Cory Pelizzari Thank you for the honest review.

We had a discussion about the lack of round robins in @Audio Ollie 's thread but the dev seemed unwilling to listen.

I don't have much hope that they will improve this library to make it reach it's full potential but must admit that most of the sounds in this lib are mixed really well.


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 23, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I don't have much hope that they will improve this library to make it reach it's full potential but must admit that most of the sounds in this lib are mixed really well.


Why should he listen to you, when the problem is you and not the library? It's a different workflow. Don't like it? Well then don't buy it. It's as simple as that


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 24, 2019)

I get the idea behind warning people about no round Robin but after having the library under my fingers it's totally blown out of proportion

I think the idea if any section can work for drums.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 25, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I get the idea behind warning people about no round Robin but after having the library under my fingers it's totally blown out of proportion
> 
> I think the idea if any section can work for drums.


That's why I used the dynamic patches for most of the examples to show that when played right, it sounds like any other percussion library. Composers who are used to hitting or programming similar velocities rapidly however will have a harder time adapting to the workflow.

That being said, it's still one of the most expensive percussion libraries available alongside HZ Percussion Professional and Metropolis Ark 3 (although to be perfectly honest, I prefer LA Modern Percussion).


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 25, 2019)

idk if extensive is the word I'd use, it's very focused and limited albeit high quality. 

berlin percussion and cineperc are probably the most extensive. Cineperc has a larger mix of instruments while berlin is much more deeply sampled but still an impressive catalogue. 

funny I instantly thought how perfect ark percussion would be as a supplement before I even bought it. 

i.e. activate the surround or AB mic on an MA1-4 relevant patch on a low level to get the extra little variation if needed.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 25, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> idk if extensive is the word I'd use, it's very focused and limited albeit high quality.
> 
> berlin percussion and cineperc are probably the most extensive. Cineperc has a larger mix of instruments while berlin is much more deeply sampled but still an impressive catalogue.
> 
> ...


Expensive, not extensive.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 25, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Expensive, not extensive.


hmmm I suppose reading would help 

but isn't both berlin and cineperc more expensive? granted cinesamples does sales decently frequent


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 25, 2019)

axb312 said:


> We had a discussion about the lack of round robins in @Audio Ollie 's thread but the dev seemed unwilling to listen.
> 
> I don't have much hope that they will improve this library to make it reach it's full potential but must admit that most of the sounds in this lib are mixed really well.


Wouldn't even need additional recordings IMO, those dynamic hit patches have enough close-sounding samples they could work with fewer dynamic layers, the hits normalized and put in RR groups. Not the most realistic approach, but it's more options for the user


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 25, 2019)

Ruffian Price said:


> Wouldn't even need additional recordings IMO, those dynamic hit patches have enough close-sounding samples they could work with fewer dynamic layers, the hits normalized and put in RR groups. Not the most realistic approach, but it's more options for the user


Originally I was going to take all of the phrase-end hits, cut into the sample starts and make RR patches with a velocity filter to simulate dynamics (there's like 30 hits per instrument), but the amount of work was just too overwhelming. The one I did manage to make though sounded pretty damn cool.


----------



## constaneum (Sep 25, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> That's why I used the dynamic patches for most of the examples to show that when played right, it sounds like any other percussion library. Composers who are used to hitting or programming similar velocities rapidly however will have a harder time adapting to the workflow.
> 
> That being said, it's still one of the most expensive percussion libraries available alongside HZ Percussion Professional and Metropolis Ark 3 (although to be perfectly honest, I prefer LA Modern Percussion).



the way it works basically similar to Cinesample's Drum of War right ?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 25, 2019)

constaneum said:


> the way it works basically similar to Cinesample's Drum of War right ?


Not really. Drums Of War is a more affordable straight up collection of easily playable ensembles with like 9RR. It's a simplified cinematic percussion library.


----------

